# Positive Pressure Respirator



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 24, 2014)

I can't find it, but I seem to remember @Kevin saying he had one.

Curious if this might be a good solution for bearded guys. @SENC jumped on me last night (in the most friendly possible way) because I don't wear a dust mask when I'm turning. I need to, believe me. I almost bought one he recommended, until I remembered I had a beard. I'm thinking positive pressure would be the best solution, but hoping for some feedback on which ones to look at. 

I found this one for $75 -


----------



## SENC (Nov 24, 2014)

I can't comment on that one because I haven't tried it, but will say generically that the big thing to check is the rating in the filters. Positive pressure is great as a way to make sure crap doesn't get in the mask around your face, but the air is getting pulled in from somewhere and how it is filtered matters. I have a TrendPro mask with positive pressure... once I got it adjusted and got used to the weight, it was pretty comfortable and I used it fairly regularly. I switched because I found it wasn't rated to filter the superfine dust. Ideally you want something that is N100 or P100, but at least N95 or P95 (or equivalent). If the filters for that unit are rated such, it should be fine.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2014)

I haven't sported a hairy face in many moons but that is the one I have. I bought it ffrom peachtree on sale for $39.95 I believe it was might have been $49 but whatever I love the thing and would pay $75 in a heartbeat. 

I also been meaning to order one of these for a couple years and trying it out but I ain't found my round tuit yet . . 

http://www.dustbeegone.com/


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2014)

BTW I also have one of those 3M 6000 series masks and I use it sometimes for attic work or under the house when I do not want a cord and battery pack but i prefer the one I got from ptreeuse.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm no longer sure I'm gonna fork $40 over for the dust bee gone. I read some pretty bad reviews on amazon.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 24, 2014)

Peach tree is where I got that pic. Good to hear positive reviews (see what I did there?)

I sport a beard in the cold months. I've always got facial hair though, so this is likely the best solution for me


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 24, 2014)

I have a goatee and use the mask Henry pointed out. I don't have any problems. I always keep it trimmed very short though. 
Kevin I hav2 of the Dust bee Gone. They aren't worth a crap. They are not the worth the postage to mail them to you for free. Save your money.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 24, 2014)

Well, I don't share many pictures of myself (in fact, there just aren't many of me... too many broken cameras)... but here was my No Shave, November progress as of 11/13. And, I practice NSN until February... lol


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 24, 2014)

I was kind of expecting you to use the 'eye candy' rating...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I was kind of expecting you to use the 'eye candy' rating...



No you're thinking of @Brink or Henry I'm not bent that way. You know, "bent "over

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2014)

Jon you got me to thinking (a dangerous proposition) but I don't remember seeing many turners on youtube that have thick beards. And the few that do don't wear dust protection. You might have to sacrifice that duck dynasty trend if you want to seal the deal so to speak. Just a guess. I know that we couldn't grow them in the USCG in case we ever had to don a mask for firefighting etc.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah, I had to keep the chin trimmed high and tight when I was a FF in order to get a good seal. I understand they've made some changes in how the masks fit and can accommodate some more facial hair now.

I would like to point out that duck dynasty has, in no way, influenced my decision to grow a beard (haha). I like the warm fuzzy feeling it gives me (literally). But I do feel like the positive pressure would be a big help. Dust can't get in if air is blowing out... or at least not nearly as much.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I like the warm fuzzy feeling it gives me (literally)



It's funny how people can be so different. The two times I have grown a serious thick hairy face I hated every damn day of it. I can't stand it for many reasons and the fuzzy feeling is the least of them. To each his own. It looks good on you though (not to be misconstrued as how Henry or Brink would mean that).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## SENC (Nov 24, 2014)

Methinks the suggestive millmaker doth protest too much.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2014)

Ruff! Ruff!


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 6, 2014)

I know I've mentioned a couple times already that I have the 3M Adflo. It is a great respirator and I wear it every day in my shop. I usually have some stubble going and a goatee as well. It is a bit spendy and if it wasn't a gift, I would not have been able to afford it. Not sure if you're looking to spend that kind of money but it is nice to have the motor and filters strapped to your back out of the majority of the dust as it makes them last a bit longer. I've never smelled anything except clean fresh air in mine and it is nowhere near airtight seal around your face (since it doesn't have to be with the pressure). It's just sort of that plastic nylon stuff with a stretchy thing that goes around your neck. Would be perfect for a beard.

There are probably better solutions for less money though. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks Cody. I'm still looking at these, but I do have the respirator now (thanks Scott!), and I am sleeping much better now. So... it's kind of at the end of my priority list at the moment. At some point, I do want positive pressure, but at least I'm protected until I get one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 15, 2014)

I too, being a NSN (mine till March) have started serious thoughts about a PAPR. The one that looks most promising to me, is the 3M Versaflo. 
If anyone has this, I'd love to hear your opinions. Still saving to get it and using a face mask with rubber seal (somewhat ineffective now) till ready to make a decision. Expensive, but what price can you put on your lungs and long term issues. Probably should have started thinking about this seriously years ago, but never too late to start.


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 15, 2014)

I have a 3m respirator like the one nywoodturner uses but it doesn't always help with the fumes from finishes and stuff. What's the advantage of a positive pressure respirator over one like I'm using now. Does it filter chemical fumes as well, like CA, lacquer or accelerator fumes, etc.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 15, 2014)

My 3M Adflo is pretty similar to their versaflo. I have an organic vapor filter in addition to a particulate filter on mine. I've never smelled a fume or anything coming through my helmet.


----------



## SENC (Dec 15, 2014)

kazuma78 said:


> I have a 3m respirator like the one nywoodturner uses but it doesn't always help with the fumes from finishes and stuff. What's the advantage of a positive pressure respirator over one like I'm using now. Does it filter chemical fumes as well, like CA, lacquer or accelerator fumes, etc.


Josh, you can get filters that do a better job with chemical fumes than the basic filters. I'm using the 3m 2297 filters, which are P100 rated and significantly reduce the fumes I have doing CA finishes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 16, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I can't find it, but I seem to remember @Kevin saying he had one.
> 
> Curious if this might be a good solution for bearded guys.
> 
> I found this one for $75 -




I just took an OSHA class on Dust masks and respirators, they said to me, since I had a fairly large goatee, that I could not properly wear them. Because the hair would not let it seat properly on my face....However, a full face mask would be acceptable. 
(So...instead of me buying that set up out of my own pocket, I just shaved...)
But, in your case, I would look into the full face mask......it made a difference when I was wearing it...


----------

